# National Geographic



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

There is some amazing shots in here.

National Geographic's Photography Contest 2010 - The Big Picture - Boston.com


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Wow.

I might as well hang up my camera!

Thanks for that link, Andrew. Incredible work of all stripes - love the nature shots but also the portraiture is excellent. Great marriages of theme and technique.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, wow and wow. Thanks for the link.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

nice pics!


----------



## hdh607 (Sep 8, 2008)

Amazing photos!

thnx.


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

Great shots – one reminds me why I don't hang with baboons.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Enjoyed looking...some exceptional images there.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Amazing.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Just ran across this in case anyone else in interested (I ordered my copy):

Amazon.com: The Complete National Geographic - Every Issue since 1888: Software

It came to about $60 with shipping, a bargain for me to have every pic in every issue since 1888.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

Wow .. some incredible shots.


----------



## garf1108 (May 30, 2006)

Great pics and thanks for the link
Cheers


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

*Washington DC*

Inspirational!
Saw the winners of the 2009 National Geographic Photo Contest in Washington DC a while back and seeing them as huge prints was jaw dropping. The quality and sharpness just blew me away as well as the topic and composition.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

these photo's are so amazing it makes me never want to share a photo again as nothing I ever shoot with ever come close to these amazing shots!!


----------



## egremont (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you Andrew for the link to the 2010 feature and to Sinc for the Amazon link for the amazing gift for someone. Maybe myself. Wish I had known sooner.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Amazing.

"There is, needless to say, always a lot of drama going on in a baboon troop."


----------

